# Chimichurri with meat and taters



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

Been craving beef with chimichurri sauce...no flank steak, so I
had to settle for a porterhouse...marinades in the sauce,
then grilled and served with more sauce.  Roasted red taters
on the side..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 7, 2006)

Well how did ya like it Cappy?? :?:  :?:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Cappy that looks incredible!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

to be honest, that's my second try at the chimichurri sauce.  I fell
in love with it at the Brazilian steakhouse, and I'm not really happy
with my attempts to copy.  I've tried 2 recipes, got more to try.
Going back a week from tomorrow, so I can analyze it a little better.
Meal was great however!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> had to settle for a porterhouse...



LOL

That looks simply awesome!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

The flank steak I made Monday (no pics) shocked me.  I couldn't
believe how tender it was after cutting against the grain. 
It fit the chimichurri flavor better...

anyone got a great chimi recipe???????


----------



## john pen (Dec 7, 2006)

Had to settle for porterhouse...???  Is there really a bad steak ??? Ive got a few strips in the freezer...looks like Ill have to try this...got a recipe to share ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

John I just took a couple off google....maybe someone will
post a better one.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 7, 2006)

I just saw an episode of Bobby Flay the other night where he was doing some of those.  Looked good then, looks better when you do it Cappy.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes ... 87,00.html


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

Saw the Tyler guy make it too.  Should have tried it sooner,
it's way better than it sounds.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 7, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Saw the Tyler guy make it too.  Should have tried it sooner,
> it's way better than it sounds.



Shoot, sounds good to me.  I love anything made with olive oil.  I may even try to dice up some olives and add that to the sauce. YUMMY.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe I should try olives...neither recipe I had used them!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 7, 2006)

I get a warm Julie Andrews feeling just thinking about it.

...


Oh wait. Nevermind. :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 7, 2006)

How much for the house next door to you Cap??
Awesome!!


----------



## john a (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks great Cappy, I'm gonna give it a try soon with flank steak. I dug this one up on line, it calls for the most garlic, my kind of recipe.

·	2 to 10 cloves garlic, peeled, and chopped coarse 
·	1 or more red jalapeno, stemmed, seeded, chopped coarsely 
·	1/4 cup fresh oregano leaves 
·	1 cup fresh parsley leaves 
·	1/4 cup red wine vinegar 
·	1/2 cup olive oil 
·	1/4 teaspoon salt 

Combine garlic and jalapeno in food processor and pulse to mince finely. Add oregano and parsley; pulse to finely chop. Add remaining ingredients and process until smooth. Use immediately or refrigerate until ready to use.
Use to baste shrimp, beef, chicken or pork, and/or serve as a sauce on the side of just about any meat or main dish.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> How much for the house next door to you Cap??
> Awesome!!



Yo bub, it's a house, not a van!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

honestly, not familiar with the chimichurra thing......any more info????


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll trade you a tough old flank steak pound for pound for Porterhouse


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He might have room in his yard :? 
Someone else I know that lives in New York and is thinking about migrating down South has already promised me a spot in his yard!
Old tires, couches (lawn furniture) and everything


----------



## Griff (Dec 7, 2006)

Cap'n

I posted my recipe in the sauces section in the Chimmi thread Shawn White started. We like it.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

